# Welche Settings G27?



## GotPainInTheAss (24. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
bei uns ist die Bescherung jetzt vorbei und der Weihnachtsmann hat mir ein hübsches G27 gebracht. So weit, so gut. Aber ich komme mit den Einstellungen nicht ganz zurecht.
Ist es normal, dass man das Lenkrad ein paar Zentimeter drehen kann und dann erst dieses Zurückdrehen greift? Und welcher Lenkeinschlag ist empfehlenswert?

Frohes Fest,
Mario


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (24. Dezember 2012)

Okay, ich bins nochmal, undzwar habe ich grade bei Rfactor 2 ein problem festgestellt. Undzwar wenn das Force Feedback einsetzt und ich egenhalte, Knackt es immer recht laut und ich habe das gefühl, es würden in der Mechaniker die Zahnräder einfach übereinander rutschen. Außerdem ist das FFB immer sehr "ruckartig". Ist das alles normal? Man sollte dazusagen, dass das Lenkrad gebraucht ist.....


----------



## ShrinkField (25. Dezember 2012)

wenns "innen" knackt, kanns nicht mehr lange halten.. wusstest du das vorher ? ich würds zurück geben, weil das in nicht absehbarer zeit zu nem heftigeren schaden führen würde/könnte.

ps: musst auch cniht immer n neuen trhead aufmachen, dazu gibt es entweder den rf2 sammelthread oder bestimmt auch n g27 Thread.(naja is eh schon zu spät)


frohen ersten weihnachtstag euch allen!


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (25. Dezember 2012)

Ok, entschuldige. Habs auch schon gegooglet und da meinten viele, dass das beim G27 aufgrund der Schrägverzahnung normal sei....


----------



## Andregee (25. Dezember 2012)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> wenns "innen" knackt, kanns nicht mehr lange halten.. wusstest du das vorher ? ich würds zurück geben, weil das in nicht absehbarer zeit zu nem heftigeren schaden führen würde/könnte.
> 
> ps: musst auch cniht immer n neuen trhead aufmachen, dazu gibt es entweder den rf2 sammelthread oder bestimmt auch n g27 Thread.(naja is eh schon zu spät)
> 
> ...




es ist die schrägverzahnung und das ruppige ffb von rfactor2 schuld. wußtest du das nicht vorher?


nein mal im ernst.
man kann in rf2 das ffb geklapper absoften. der reiter findet sich unter der ffb stärke glaub ich. ffb smoothing nennt sich das. 32 habe ich mit dem g27 genutzt.
in der controller.ini. und der g27. ini datei kann man noch mit einem bestimmten wert das rütteln beim verlassen der strecke reduzieren. einfach mal googeln, mir fällt der name gerae nicht ein.
andere spiele wie gtr2 haben eine signaldämpfung da wird nicht jeder rüttler so unvermittelt in die mechanik geleitet. bei rf2 kann man das eben einstellen, hat man ein riemenbetriebenes fanatec oder trustmaster wheel stört das geklapper eben nicht.
aber wie gesagt das bekommt man in den griff.
das g27 ist schon ein sehr gutes wheel, allerdings hat mir rf2 damit nicht so ein spaß gemacht wie mit dem clubsport wheel, da braucht man das smoothing nicht und spürt das auto super.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (25. Dezember 2012)

Es ist aber auch in anderen Spielen recht laut, wie zb. F1 2012 o.O Generell hab ich nicht das Gefühl, dass die FFB Kräfte gut übertragen werden sondern eher, dass die Zahnräder übereinander drüber rutschen. Und kannst du auch etwas dazu sagen, dass ich das Wheel ca. 1,5-2cm in beide Richtungen drehen kann, ohne gegendruck?


----------



## Andregee (26. Dezember 2012)

das der gegendruck fehlt ist einfach den  spielen geschuldet. werden keine signale für einen widerstand erzeugt, kann ihn das wheel auch nicht abbild
das geklacker ist einfach dem getriebe geschuldet, mein g25 hat das getan, das g27 tut es, einzig geräte mit riemenantrieb tun das nicht.
man sollte übrigens das ffb in den games anpassen.
f1 2012 ist z.b ein game welches den größten ffb schrott abliefert den es nur gibt. kein wunder das das klackern nervt.
grundsätzlich muß man sagen das das g27 dann richtig gut ist, wenn das spiel ein konstantes ffb liefert.
sprich man hat dauerhaft einen widerstand beim lenken, welcher nur je nach schlupf der vorderreifen mal leichter oder schwerer wird.
so zu finden bei gtr2, gtr evo gtl und rfactor1. am besten mit angepaßer plr oder controller.ini.
sobald das spiel ständig zwischen widerstand und null widerstand wechselt, geht das klackern los, project cars ist da auch so ein beispiel, dafür wie es nicht sein sollte.


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Meins hat damals auch geklackert. Mach dir keine Sorgen, das ist Bauartbedingt so. Das G27 ist kein schlechtes Wheel und mit den richtigen Einstellungen kannst du schön schnell deine Runden damit drehen.  Such dir im Netz die passenden Einstellungen für deine Sim raus, es gibt reichlich Foren mit guten Einstellungstips fürs G27. Da wird auch was für dich passendes dabei sein.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (26. Dezember 2012)

Ok, danke für die Antworten 
eine Frage hab ich aber noch, und zwar welche Winkel habt ihr bei rFactor 2? Im Treiber habe ich 540° und bei rFactor Vehicle Set, und der Lenkeinschlag ist immer bei 270°


----------



## Andregee (26. Dezember 2012)

Im Treiber 900 Grad und Änderungen durch Spiel zulassen und ingame Fahrzeug bestimmt lenkwinkel oder wie das heißt wählen dann hat man automatisch den richtigen Lenkwinkel . dann dreht sich das virtuelle Lenkrad synchron zum G27.Bei gt Fahrzeugen liegt der so um die 570 Grad. Bei Formelfahrzeugen um die 450 Grad in real. Niemand tut sich im realen Leben 270 Grad an


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (26. Dezember 2012)

Ok, danke


----------

